# My collection of Najas species



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

It may be true that these plants never play important roles in the aquarium planting, while some of them are very delicate to be successful foreground plants. Therefore I have been trying to convince my friends in Taiwan to see their importance in aquarium decoration.
Let me show you how beautiful these lovely plants are, all the photos' color balancing has been fixed. 
This is N. graminea, a species which can also be found in the U.S. How does your N. graminea look like?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Top view of N. graminea
It is nearly impossible to sell the fragile plant, so we cannot find it in our market.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This plant is only half the size of N. graminea although they look alike. I presume it to be N. ancistrocarpa instead of a varieties of N. graminea because I saw something like fruits near the stem of it, which is a little bit different from those of N. graminea.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

N.indica( to be confirmed)
A very popular aquarium plant


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Unknown N.sp.
It has a darker tint of brownish color compared to N.indica.
Unfortunately I failed to keep it about two years ago.
Some species of the genus have particular resting periods just like some Aponogetons from Madagascar, so when they comes it is very difficult to preserve them unless we can get their seeds to reproduce young plantlets.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Unknown red-leafed N.sp. from Japan
I mean it is imported from Japan, not collected from its habitat in Japan, because I found nothing like this one in many Japanese illustratories regarding aquatic plants


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is not our local plant, some botanists here suspect it to be N.guadalupensis.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

N.marina is considered by some of our botanists to be extinct from our land. This is what I have been searching for many years. I really hope that someone could help me to find the cosmopolitan species.
I took and reformed this picture from a Japanese book" Waterplants picture book to enjoy with Aquarium"Page77 No.195


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

:shock:


----------

